# refilling catridge



## sujeet2555 (Nov 16, 2011)

i am new to refilling catridge stuff.i have to refill hp802 small.the problem is that whether i should tape the refilling hole on top(there 3-4 hole on top) or should i leave them open.
when i close them off with tape ink doesn't come out of the head.i get a blank page in printing.when i make a hole in the taped hole , i get a good print .but leaving the hole open for a time ink starts collecting at head and starts dripping.
what should be done? open or not.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 19, 2011)

i guess no one has any knowledge about refilling.btw i use new catridge for printing images and use refilled one to print text.hasn't any one has done refilling of hp802?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

Search in Youtube. There are many videos on re-filling. According to them, you should tape the refilling hole once again.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 20, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Search in Youtube. There are many videos on re-filling. According to them, you should tape the refilling hole once again.



if i taped them it print for while but after some days page come blank when printed.ink does not come out from head.i think it need air to equalise the pressure.but when i poke a hole in the hole ,ink flow too much.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Sounds like proper air-pressure problem to me. Sorry to say in this matter, I've no idea. Hopefully some other member(s) have idea about it & post it here.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Dec 13, 2011)

pravinbv said:


> Its simple. There is a very small groove, line starting from the hole , where you put the ink which ends ends somewhere else. This is meant for that.



i know that there is a spiral groove for the air passage but when i keep it open , ink drips and ink doesn't come out when closed.
so ,i have to remove the tape .let some air pass through.the put the tape back on when ink starts to come out.i get 5-6 good prints then i start getting white pages. then i have to repeat this cycle.
isn't there any good method for it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for interrupting with doubt...

Mine Canon Color Cartridge is empty.So,a new color cartridge is recommended or refilling the empty cartridge?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Dec 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Sorry for interrupting with doubt...
> 
> Mine Canon Color Cartridge is empty.So,a new color cartridge is recommended or refilling the empty cartridge?



For color ,i would recommend to buy a new one to get better quality over refilled one.its headache to refill a black one and would be much headache for a color one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

^ok thanks...
I thought the dealer wud refill it for me....


----------

